# Comparing sizes



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I was out feeding the guys & thought maybe I could get a comparison photo of a pigeon, Whitewing & Inca Dove.

I did get one, however, even though I asked the pigeon nicely if he would move over beside the Whitwinged dove so I could get a good comparison, he refused & just kept on eating.  
They all seemed a little more interested in eating than having their picture taken, so it's a bit blurry, but it kind of gives an idea of the difference in sizes of the three.

The pigeon was born on top of Mikko & Pij'ette's 'house', when they were outside, nearly two years ago & is still a regular. I have a picture of him when he was a squeaker running after Mom with wings extended, trying to get something to eat, to no avail.  
He's easy to recognize as he has a white feather on each wing.  

Cindy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent photo for reference. Didn't realize those doves were that tiny! Sorry the pigeon wouldn't cooperate, but we all know how independent they can be!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Super pic, Cindy. They seem to get along together just fine, too.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*How many bars do you have?*

Hi Cindy,

I appreciate the lesson in "the difference in size". What a great pic too!

What a cooperative bunch, it is just a shame you didn't have a Runt pigeon to the left of the feral pigeon and then got them all to stand next to each other like the bars on my cell phone....


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, you are so lucky. Until I joined the forum I had no idea there were so many different kinds of doves. Your Whitewinged dove's size looks much like our mourning dove. The little Incas are so cute. Wish some would migrate our way.

Picture doesn't look blurry to me. Thanks alot for the comparisons.


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

"Tis an inca all right!  Just a little larger than Diamond Doves, I believe. I saw a whole bunch in my backyard with whitewings and mourning doves once. It was interesting. I love the sounds their wings make when they fly, and the red flashes of their wingfeathers!


----------

